# Dunhill vs Davidoff



## Fishbeadtwo

If a gorilla (me) was going to seek out an aged Davidoff or Dunhill cuban cigar, what would be some criteria to base the search and purchase on? I have did the usual search on this forum and a done bit of reading on the web. I have a yearning for a really special aged cuban and need some guidance here my fellow cuban afflicted gorillas. I like robusto, corona and petit corona vitolas.....Please be gentle as this will be my first vintage cuban. :chk


----------



## M1903A1

Fishbeadtwo said:


> If a gorilla (me) was going to seek out an aged Davidoff or Dunhill cuban cigar, what would be some criteria to base the search and purchase on? I have did the usual search on this forum and a done bit of reading on the web. I have a yearning for a really special aged cuban and need some guidance here my fellow cuban afflicted gorillas. I like robusto, corona and petit corona vitolas.....Please be gentle as this will be my first vintage cuban. :chk


While I don't have my MRN within reach right now (so I can't name specifics), and I have little personal experience with either Dunhills or Davidoffs, I have read that certain examples of Davidoffs are considered "life-expired", i.e. they did not improve with age and are now essentially "dead".

Just :2. Hopefully some of the FOGs that specialize in aged cigars can comment in more depth.


----------



## Navydoc

There are very few vendors who carry these cigars on a regular basis. I wouldn't be so concerned with a particular size as you will most likely have to take whatever you get. Be prepared for sticker shock!!!!! $100 per stick is not that uncommon...in fact the price can go up to $400 plus per stick. Just thought you should know. If you're just interested in aquiring an aged cuban there are many other less expensive examples.


----------



## Navydoc

M1903A1 said:


> While I don't have my MRN within reach right now (so I can't name specifics), and I have little personal experience with either Dunhills or Davidoffs, I have read that certain examples of Davidoffs are considered "life-expired", i.e. *they did not improve with age and are now essentially "dead*".
> 
> Just :2. Hopefully some of the FOGs that specialize in aged cigars can comment in more depth.


Don't believe everything you read in MRN..........


----------



## Bruce

MRN: Great book and reference. But it's still just one man's opinion.


----------



## Pablo

Bruce said:


> MRN: Great book and reference. But it's still just one man's opinion.


Amen.


----------



## dayplanner

pds said:


> Amen.


:tpd: it's like comparing apples and oranges. I've had some outstanding examples of both.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

To me Dunhills and Davidoff's are a treat I look forward to whenever both the availability and budget allow.

I think OpusEx said it best when he said "Both Davi's and Dunhills are great smokes but Davidoff's are more consistent in flavor. Both are excellent but some Dunhills are just misses. However when you get a Dunhill that's *ON* it is better by far than any Davi you could smoke. However finding that one is usually an expensive process so for my money I go Davidoff for their consistently pleasing smoking experience."

Of course I'm taking that from memory so take that as you will. I would have to agree with Marc though that the Dunhills I've had that were ON were just fantastic. In the words of Klugs' I'd even say they were _ethereal_. However I most often seek out Davidoffs as their characteristics really speak to me and I enjoy their very unique flavor profile.

Either way it is going to be a pricy expedition for you bro so good luck :tu


----------



## poker

Navydoc said:


> There are very few vendors who carry these cigars on a regular basis. I wouldn't be so concerned with a particular size as you will most likely have to take whatever you get. Be prepared for sticker shock!!!!! *$100 per stick is not that uncommon...in fact the price can go up to $400 plus per stick*. Just thought you should know. If you're just interested in aquiring an aged cuban there are many other less expensive examples.


I've had excellent cigars from both Davidoff and Dunhill, but like Navydoc said in his post above prepare to pay the price.


----------



## chibnkr

Yes, be prepared for sticker shock. Prices from vintage cigar merchants generally start at around $100 per stick and can reach $400+. In terms of flavor profile, they are indeed different, but IMHO do share some characteristics. I guess I would compare them like this: Dunhill - think "dark chocolate", Davidoff - think "milk chocolate". That will give you a rough feeling for the differences in profile. But, there are many, many others with considerably more experience than I have with either of these marcas. 

Both marcas can be outstanding if properly stored. But, as with all vintage cigars, there is always the risk of getting a dud (which, given the price point, is that much more painful).


----------



## Da Klugs

As the above more experienced smokers have highlighted.... both can be very good or very bland based upon how they were kept.

Dunhills in general to me have a "richer" profile with the best being just crackling good. The best of the Davidoffs can be sublimely nuanced.

Interesting personal point, neither line has a cigar in my top 5 smoked.


----------



## mike607

I have a Dunhill resting, I haven't smoked it due to the "sticker shock" I'll save it for a special night, Thanks for the advice


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Gentlemen, my thanks for the information and comments you have so kindly provided. I knew the slope was steep and it seems as though someone has recently applied some "warp factor 9 coating" to my personal slope. I like the comparison to milk and dark chocolate, it give me a reference point.My quest is to smoke a truly great cuban cigar from the "good old days". I'm really leaning toward the Davidoff Chateau Margaux. Can anyone offer their experiences with this particular cigar? At premium prices I don't think I'll be filling my desktop till I win the mega lottery.


----------



## Sean9689

The Chateau Margaux is a great smoke! 
Actually, it was one of my very first Davidoffs.
Check the reviews on here for more information.


----------



## Bruce

Da Klugs said:


> As the above more experienced smokers have highlighted.... both can be very good or very bland based upon how they were kept.
> 
> Dunhills in general to me have a "richer" profile with the best being just crackling good. The best of the Davidoffs can be sublimely nuanced.
> 
> Interesting personal point, neither line has a cigar in my top 5 smoked.


Obviously you never smoked a Malecon...............


----------



## Da Klugs

Bruce said:


> Obviously you never smoked a Malecon...............


Well I have this vague memory of Mexico...


----------



## Addiction

I've had part of a Dunhill Cabinetta at Trishields birthday herf and I almost considered making a run for it with the damn thing! Yes it was that damn good. I also have a Chateau Margaux that I'm saving for Shack Herf so that I could have something not completely embarrassing to be associated with lol.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Just remember to bring Gurkha's for Bruce buddy :tu


----------



## The Professor

LasciviousXXX said:


> Just remember to bring Gurkha's for Bruce buddy :tu


And Sour Apple Swishers for Michael and Tom. :bn


----------



## LasciviousXXX

The Professor said:


> And Sour Apple Swishers for Michael and Tom. :bn


And a fan if Todd and Tom share a room...... or so I hear :r


----------



## icehog3

LasciviousXXX said:


> Just remember to bring Gurkha's for Bruce buddy :tu





The Professor said:


> And Sour Apple Swishers for Michael and Tom. :bn


And a little blue dress for Darrel.


----------



## Bigga Petey

Someday I hope to be able to offer an opinion on a question like this.


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> And a little blue dress for Darrel.


He's more of a "pink" dress kind of person...


----------



## The Professor

chibnkr said:


> He's more of a "pink" dress kind of person...


That's right, papi. :tu


----------

